# What Do I Need For 55g Tank?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Im buying a 55g tank to put my growing rbp in to give it a nice tank to grow in. The tanks comes with a 120v heater, would that be good enough to heat it up? The filtration for it is good, it comes with a 70g filter. Also, my fish seems to be hiding behind the heater when he gets scared what plants should i buy to prevent him from burning himself?


----------



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

You could purchase a heater guard from your local fish store. This should prevent your P from getting burnt. As for your heater i think all heaters are 120v, How many watts is it?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

120wat heater i not enough, i have a 250wat on mine. for one red belly ig the filterations alright but remember piranhas need alot of filteration. if your going to plant i would just paint the back black and go with high plants ... oh and get a strong power head, and if your going with plants i think you have to have some kind of light but ill leave that to someone more expirienced


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I beleive that the entire north american power supply is 120v. We need to know the wattage not voltage.

-A 75g will be better then a 55g as a 55g is narrow especially for fish that get 8" to 12"
-A 70g rated filter still isn't a ton on a 55g with RBP

How many rbp do you have and what brands of equipment are you using.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I beleive that the entire north american power supply is 120v. We need to know the wattage not voltage.
> 
> -A 75g will be better then a 55g as a 55g is narrow especially for fish that get 8" to 12"
> -A 70g rated filter still isn't a ton on a 55g with RBP
> ...


he has 1 baby rbp


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

the filter will be fine for now though when it is an adult you may still want a larger one.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

what wattage would be good because i have a 50 watt for my 10 gallon atm


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

imanubnoob said:


> what wattage would be good because i have a 50 watt for my 10 gallon atm


That should be good on a 10gl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for a 55g tank i'd do a 250w heater. if your filtration is a HOB, i'd grab a cannister like an xp2, eheim 2215, fluval 304...etc...rbp are pretty messy, especially when you feed them live.

as far as plants go...check this out. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/198628-help-me-plant-my-tank/page__pid__2670131#entry2670131


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

scrap the heater. i never use used heaters. who knows if the previous owner dropped it on the floor, banged it somewhere etc.

as for a filter. i would go out and buy an AC 110. Best bang for your dollar!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2 i would buy a heater


----------

